# Round Up and 2-4, D, Planting restrictions for Orchard Grass



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Ok guys i'm wondering if i screwed up to day. I put 2pts/ac of 2-4 D in with my round up mixture today on a 2 ac field that i was hoping to no till in orchard grass this week. The field only how very limited growth on it was all dead weed stems from my brush hogging 2 weeks ago, very little came back. There's is a lot of bear ground so i think that will be a plus for no tilling, shouldn't be much competition. No rain today when i sprayed but we are suppose to get some rain tomorrow if that matters. I'm hoping i can still no till in orchard grass this week. Is the 2,4-D going to hurt my new seeding?


----------



## mlappin

I highly doubt it, 2-4d has little effect on grasses sprayed alone. Yes I know you used roundup as well, but when we used to no-till and spray burndown while planting it would kill grasses, BUT it was also mixed with straight 28% nitrogen that was applied at 20 gallons./acre along with 2 quarts/acre of atrazine. The roundup kills grass very well, but has no residual. The 2-4d has roughly a 2 week residual but usually really has a strong effect on broad leaves or legumes.

In a nutshell, I'd say your fine, but I've also never used a burndown before planting hay, hopefully somebody with more experience in raising straight orchard grass will chime in.


----------



## Vol

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I'm hoping i can still no till in orchard grass this week. Is the 2,4-D going to hurt my new seeding?


Although 2-4d does not kill grass, it can be very hard on germinating seedling grass....the label will tell you not to spray within 30-45 days of seeding. 2 pints to the acre this time of year will need at least 30 days. 2-4d ester takes a little longer of a wait (45 days) than 2-4d amine. If you feel that you have to absolutely plant soon, I would wait for a good rain(1/2" or more) and AT LEAST 2 WEEKS before seeding. You will still have some seedling loss but not nearly as bad as if you try to seed now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Yea that's what i was afraid, I just wasn't thinking when i did this completely slipped my mind. Problem is i'm running out of time for a fall seeding and i've been rushing around to get this 2 ac field ready. Does it make any sense to go a little heavier on the seed to counter some of the seedling loss or no? Hoping we get some rain today, i was suppose to be renting the drill from our local co-op this week so i may just try it and see what happens there was a light breeze going so i know i shouldn't of been spraying but maybe a lot did not even make contact w/ the ground. I guess worst case try no tilling again in the spring.


----------



## Vol

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Yea that's what i was afraid, I just wasn't thinking when i did this completely slipped my mind. Problem is i'm running out of time for a fall seeding and i've been rushing around to get this 2 ac field ready. Does it make any sense to go a little heavier on the seed to counter some of the seedling loss or no? Hoping we get some rain today, i was suppose to be renting the drill from our local co-op this week so i may just try it and see what happens there was a light breeze going so i know i shouldn't of been spraying but maybe a lot did not even make contact w/ the ground. I guess worst case try no tilling again in the spring.


I think you would be farther ahead, all things considered, to just wait at least 2 weeks after you sprayed before seeding. Light frost does not hurt seedling grass. If you can get 6 weeks growth before a HARD freeze I believe you will be fine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Ok so we got a little over an inch of rain today only with in 24hrs of me spraying this field. Think that would help the situation at all? Also would it help to run my 2 gang 3pt disc over the field a little to turn some ground up or will that only allow more weeds to germinate?


----------



## Vol

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Ok so we got a little over an inch of rain today only with in 24hrs of me spraying this field. Think that would help the situation at all? Also would it help to run my 2 gang 3pt disc over the field a little to turn some ground up or will that only allow more weeds to germinate?


Why do that if you are going to no-till?

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I don't know lol just thinking out loud. I'm knew to all this and just trying to learn from my mistakes. Just hoping to get a decent stand of hay in this field, without wasting to much money and time. I did plow up and disc a field only because i'm 2 for 2 w/ new seedings rather than 0-1 w/ the no till this past spring.


----------



## Vol

It can be much tougher to get a nice stand of grass via no-tilling. I do prefer to go over small tracks of land (20 acres and less) with a roto-tiller( 6 foot)....it makes the nicest seed bed. I then pull a culti-packer over it once or twice and then seed and culti-pack once more.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

So when you seed after using the rototilling, what for seeder do you use? I don't have access to a seeder, the few little plots i have done like 1 ac or less where i had sweet corn i hand sowed and cultipacked in w/ 8ft cultipack had very good success with it.


----------



## Vol

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> So when you seed after using the rototilling, what for seeder do you use? I don't have access to a seeder, the few little plots i have done like 1 ac or less where i had sweet corn i hand sowed and cultipacked in w/ 8ft cultipack had very good success with it.


Just broadcast it if you have no access to a seeder.....just be careful not to make your passes to wide....in other words, be sure to overlap your seed....then pull a cultipacker over it again.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Well i ended up no tilling it in. Been in for 5days so far and getting some steady rain tonight so hopfully start to seed sprouting in the next few days.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

After 6days i inspected the field this evening and i can see the o grass starting to just barely sprout. Got .7 of inch rain last night and more on way. Should really shoot up this week, got my fingers cross, i went a little heavy on the seed rate due to you guys saying some loss w/ the 2-4,D.


----------



## byronagetz

No. It didn't effect your grass.Somehow maintain the proper distance among them.For the better results.


----------

